# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: HSL selvittää miten matkalippujen maksamista tulisi valvoa

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## Huppu

Matkalipun tarkistusporttit metroasemien rullaportaiden (yms.) yläpäiden eteen.  Ei hidastaisi matkaa kuin 3 sekunttia, mutta karisisi liputta matkustamista, häiriköitä eli tuottaisi tuloja ja turvallisuutta. Kokeilu asema vaikka Sörnäisiin. Ja vastustajat: tämä käytössä monessa kaupungissa ulkomailla + matkustakaa joskus iltaisin (esim. pe) meno villiä ja liputtomia paljon.

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

> Matkalipun tarkistusporttit metroasemien rullaportaiden (yms.) yläpäiden eteen.  Ei hidastaisi matkaa kuin 3 sekunttia, mutta karisisi liputta matkustamista, häiriköitä eli tuottaisi tuloja ja turvallisuutta. Kokeilu asema vaikka Sörnäisiin. Ja vastustajat: tämä käytössä monessa kaupungissa ulkomailla + matkustakaa joskus iltaisin (esim. pe) meno villiä ja liputtomia paljon.


Kannatan, ehdottomasti.  :Wink:

----------


## samulih

> Matkalipun tarkistusporttit metroasemien rullaportaiden (yms.) yläpäiden eteen.  Ei hidastaisi matkaa kuin 3 sekunttia, mutta karisisi liputta matkustamista, häiriköitä eli tuottaisi tuloja ja turvallisuutta. Kokeilu asema vaikka Sörnäisiin. Ja vastustajat: tämä käytössä monessa kaupungissa ulkomailla + matkustakaa joskus iltaisin (esim. pe) meno villiä ja liputtomia paljon.


Missä muussa maassa on käytössä samanlainen suomalainen avoimuus, en ole itse matkustanut sellaisella muualla? Vai muistiko pätkii

----------


## 339-DF

> Matkalipun tarkistusporttit metroasemien rullaportaiden (yms.) yläpäiden eteen.  Ei hidastaisi matkaa kuin 3 sekunttia, mutta karisisi liputta matkustamista, häiriköitä eli tuottaisi tuloja ja turvallisuutta. Kokeilu asema vaikka Sörnäisiin. Ja vastustajat: tämä käytössä monessa kaupungissa ulkomailla + matkustakaa joskus iltaisin (esim. pe) meno villiä ja liputtomia paljon.


Joukkoliikennelautakunta halusi aikanaan 2000-luvulla metroportit, mutta HKL-Suy vastusti raivoisasti. Lautakunta yritti vielä portteja edes keskustan asemille, mutta turhaan. Viralliset perusteet olivat aika hassut: kustannukset oli laskettu aivan poskettomiksi ja lisäksi asemat ruuhkautuisivat kohtuuttomasti. Jälkimmäinen huvitti, kun luin tuosta palattuani vasta Hongkongista. Voitte kuvitella, mikä määrä ihmisiä hongkongilaisella (tai lontoolaisella tai newyorkilaisella) metroasemalla liikkuu, ja silti homma toimii aivan hyvin.

Pahat kielet kertoivat silloin, että todellinen syy porttivastustukseen johtui siitä, että metro kruununjalokivenä oli niin hirvittävän tärkeä yksittäiselle keskeiselle virkamiehelle. Ja porttirahastus olisi laskenut matkustajamääriä, mikä ei olisi tullut kuuloonkaan. Sörnäisissä oli tehty tiukkoja lipuntarkastuksia ja havaittu, että jopa 15 % matkustaa liputta... Nythän tuo este on jo eläköitynyt, joten miksei portteja voisi vihdoin tuoda meillekin?




> Missä muussa maassa on käytössä samanlainen suomalainen avoimuus, en ole itse matkustanut sellaisella muualla? Vai muistiko pätkii


On niitä, vaikkei kovin paljon. Saksassa avorahastus on enemmän sääntö kuin poikkeus.

----------


## kuukanko

Rahastusportit eivät juurikaan laske pummimatkustajien määrää. Täällä vertailutietoa Tukholmasta, jossa metrossa ja lähijunissa on porteista huolimatta lähes yhtä paljon pummilla matkustavia kuin HSL-alueella vastaavissa kulkumuodoissa. Portteja on helppo huijata menemällä ihan toisen matkustajan perässä. Matalista porteista pääsee hyppäämäänkin yli.

Rahastusporttien pyörittäminen on kuitenkin kallista, koska ne vaativat henkilökuntaa jokaisella portilla koko liikennöintiajan.

----------


## j-lu

Tuossa uutisessa on, että liputta matkustavien määrä raideliikenteessä on 2,9 prosenttia. Onko tuo se määrä, joka saadaan, kun lipuntarkastajat ovat siviileissä tai tehdään ns. pakkotarkastuksia, eli esim. spårista poistuvat matkustajat tarkastetaan myös, vai määrättyjen tarkastusmaksujen suhde matkustajamäärään kokonaisuudessaan?

Minulla on sellainen muistikuva, että tarkastusmaksujen määrä olisi suurempi silloin kun tarkastetaan ns. tosissaan, eli ts. liputta matkustavia on enemmän kuin HSL:n mainostamien tilastojen perusteella? Osaako joku kumota/vahvistaa?

Porteille varaukseton kannatus. Kyllä täyskorkeat karsivat häiriömatkustajia ihan riittävästi. Pahimmat häiriköthän ovat sen verran päihtyneitä, ettei heistä ole yksinkertaisiakaan esteitä kiertämään. edit: mitä tulee kustannuksiin, niin ei pitäisi kyllä metron matkustajamäärillä kokonaiskustannuksissa tuntua miehitetyt asemat. Jos tuntuu, matkustajia on liian vähän. Valvontaahan metrossa tarvitaan joka tapauksessa ja lähinnä kyse on siitä, missä valvonta on.

----------


## citybus

> Tuossa uutisessa on, että liputta matkustavien määrä raideliikenteessä on 2,9 prosenttia. Onko tuo se määrä, joka saadaan, kun lipuntarkastajat ovat siviileissä tai tehdään ns. pakkotarkastuksia, eli esim. spårista poistuvat matkustajat tarkastetaan myös, vai määrättyjen tarkastusmaksujen suhde matkustajamäärään kokonaisuudessaan?
> 
> Minulla on sellainen muistikuva, että tarkastusmaksujen määrä olisi suurempi silloin kun tarkastetaan ns. tosissaan, eli ts. liputta matkustavia on enemmän kuin HSL:n mainostamien tilastojen perusteella? Osaako joku kumota/vahvistaa?
> 
> Porteille varaukseton kannatus. Kyllä täyskorkeat karsivat häiriömatkustajia ihan riittävästi. Pahimmat häiriköthän ovat sen verran päihtyneitä, ettei heistä ole yksinkertaisiakaan esteitä kiertämään. edit: mitä tulee kustannuksiin, niin ei pitäisi kyllä metron matkustajamäärillä kokonaiskustannuksissa tuntua miehitetyt asemat. Jos tuntuu, matkustajia on liian vähän. Valvontaahan metrossa tarvitaan joka tapauksessa ja lähinnä kyse on siitä, missä valvonta on.


Meidän pitäisi ilman muuta uskoa virallista selvitystä ja tilastointia siitä, että portit eivät vähennä liputta matkustavien määrää. Selvä, mutta niissä järjestelmissä, missä portit ovat, häiriökäyttäytymistä on paljon vähemmän. Muutettuani nyt itä-Helsinkiin ja matkusteltuani metrolla siihen saakka kunnes kahdessa kuukaudessa kyllästyin jatkuviin järjestyshäiriöihin, uhkauksiin, puhelimenlainaajiin, huumekauppaan jne. ja nyttemmin siis vaihdettuani joukkoliikenteestä takaisin autoon, en muista toista yhtä sekopäistä ainesta jatkuvasti sisältävää raideliikennejärjestelmää kuin Helsingin metro. Vanha M-junakin oli kaukana tuosta hullunmyllystä.

Mitä enemmän olen joutunut joukkoliikenteellä viime vuosina matkustamaan, sitä paremmin ns. kohtaamisteoria toimii: en käytä raidejoukkoliikennettä enää kuin pakosta. Olen kuitenkin toiminut bussinkuljettajana aikanaan jokusen vuoden, joten sinänsä itselläni ei ole mitään negatiivista asennetta joukkoliikennettä vastaan. Oma ja naisystäväni turvallisuus vaan kiinnostaa enemmän kuin vihreä ideologia.

Portit asemille, kiitos. Mikä toimi jo aikanaan Neuvostoliiton metroissa, toiminee kyllä 2010-luvun lopulla Suomessakin.

----------


## 339-DF

Kuten Citybus kirjoitti, tämä on tyyppillinen uskonasia. Virkamies voi kaivella tilastoista lukuja ja väännellä niitä koko lailla mielivaltaisesti niin, että saadaan haluttu lopputulos. Myös hintoja voi esitellä aika lailla hihasta revitysti, kuten silloin HKL-Suy tekikin.

Tukholman tilastoa on vaikea verrata Helsinkiin, sillä Tukholmassa metro on verkosto, joka ulottuu monenlaisille alueille. Helsingissä yksilinjaisen metron matkustajat tulevat pääasiassa sellaisilta alueilta, joiden sosioekonominen tilanne vaikuttanee pummilla matkustamista nostavasti. Eiköhän meilläkin ole enemmän liputtomia Kontulan kohdalla kulkevassa metrojunassa kuin Munkkiniemen kohdalla kulkevassa ratikassa.

Kaikissa järjestelmissä voi huijata: porttien yli voi hyppiä tai kulkea kiinni kaverissa. Se on kuitenkin vaativampaa kuin nykyinen vapaa kävely asemalaiturille, joten se karsii ilman muuta osan pummeista suoraan pois. Toki meillä on busseissakin liputtomia, vaikka kuljettaja teoriassa huolehtii liputtomat ulos autosta. Mikään järjestelmä ei ole aukoton. Lisäksi on myös niin, että osalla siitä epämiellyttävästä aineksesta on (ehkä sossun maksama) matkalippu, joten he voisivat jatkossakin matkustaa metrolla vapaasti.

Se on tietysti totta, että metroportit vaativat asemille henkilökuntaa. Tässä kohtaa muodostuukin eduksi se, että meidän metromme on rakennettu vain puoliksi. Enemmistö asemista on yksisisäänkäyntisiä, joten henkilökunnan edustaja tarvitaan vain yhteen paikkaan. Häiriöiden vähetessä vartijoita ja matkalipun tarkastajia tarvitaan vähemmän  mutta tietysti virkamies voi tällaisen laskelman laskea niin paljon vinoon kuin tahtoo.

J-lu muistaa oikein. Mutta hurjimpia lukuja ei koskaan julkistettu. Kun ratikoissa tehtiin tehotarkastuksia, kuljettajien keskuudessa kulki huhu 11 % liputtomista, mutta en ole kuullut sitä kenenkään vahvistavan. Minulla on myös käsitys, että tarkastukset ovat muuttuneet aiempaa tiukemmiksi. Alunperinhan tarkastajista suurin osa oli entisiä rahastajia. Nykyisin on yhä enemmän näitä steroidifinnisiä pseudovartijoita.

Eli argumentteja on puolesta ja vastaan. Helsinki on kuitenkin tässäkin asiassa pienessä vähemmistössä  jos metroportit olisivat huono juttu, ei kai niitä olisi käytännössä lähes kaikissa maailman metroissa Pjongjangista Buenos Airesiin ja Hongkongista Pariisiin?

----------


## Minä vain

Minusta kaiken kertoo se, että vain puolet tarkastusmaksuista saadaan edes ulosoton kautta perittyä, eli enimmäkseen pummilla matkustavat eivät jää kiinni ja niistä jotka saa tarkastusmaksun noin puolet on sellasia jotka voivat jäädä istumaan paikoilleen ja tyynesti repiä sakkolapun sen jälkeen ja vain puolet erilaisia epäonnisia ihmisiä. 

Pitäisin lukuja 11 % ja 15 % melko uskottavina. Esimerkiksi jos luku 15 % pitäisi paikkaansa, karkeasti pummilla matkustavista 10 % olisi näitä jotka voi vaan jäädä istumaan paikoilleen, 10 % esimerkiksi hajamielisiä tai järjestelmän väärin ymmärtäneitä ihmisiä ja 80 % pääsee normaalissa tarkastuksessa karkuun. 

15 % ja 11 % sopii myös sillä tavalla hyvin yhteen, että Sörnäisten metroasemalta kyytiin nousevat ovat hieman heikommassa taloudellisessa asemassa kuin raitiovaunulla matkustavat.

----------


## 339-DF

> Pitäisin lukuja 11 % ja 15 % melko uskottavina.


Minustakin ne kuulostavat uskottavilta sinänsä. Mutta täytyy muistaa, että näiden lähde on vähän epämääräinen. Tuo 11 % oli kuljettajien keskuudessa kiertävä luku ja se voi pitää paikkansa mutta voi olla liioiteltukin.

----------


## 8.6

Joskus vuonna 2015 (ei koko vuotta, taisi olla alkuvuonna) lippuja tarkastettiin niin paljon, että lähes joka päivä, kun joukkoliikenne käytin, oli tarkastus. Ne kerrat, kun tarkastus jäi väliin, korvattiin niin, että joillain kerralla oli kaksi tarkastusta tai jopa kolmekin. Viime vuonna taisi olla joku puolen vuoden tarkastukseton jakso. Onko tarkastajien määrää vähennetty?

----------


## kuukanko

> Enemmistö asemista on yksisisäänkäyntisiä, joten henkilökunnan edustaja tarvitaan vain yhteen paikkaan.


Itse asiassa ei ole. Tässä ihan ulkomuistista heitettynä:
Yksi sisäänkäynti: Ruoholahti, Rautatientori, Helsingin Yliopisto, Sörnäinen, Kalasatama (vielä toistaiseksi), Kulosaari, Siilitie = 7 kpl
Kaksi sisäänkäyntiä: Kamppi, Hakaniemi, Herttoniemi, Myllypuro, Mellunmäki, Puotila, Rastila, Vuosaari = 8 kpl
Kolme sisäänkäyntiä: Itäkeskus, Kontula = 2 kpl




> Mutta hurjimpia lukuja ei koskaan julkistettu. Kun ratikoissa tehtiin tehotarkastuksia, kuljettajien keskuudessa kulki huhu 11 % liputtomista, mutta en ole kuullut sitä kenenkään vahvistavan.


Metron laituritarkastukset antavat osaltaan aika hyvän osviitan, koska niistä on vaikeaa paeta ja ne huomaa vasta sitten, kun on liian myöhäistä lähteä karkuun. HSL:n selvityksessä viime vuoden tarkastustoiminnasta metrossa laituritarkastuksissa liputtomia oli 3,66% tarkastetuista, metrojunissa tarkastetuista 3,00%.




> Helsinki on kuitenkin tässäkin asiassa pienessä vähemmistössä  jos metroportit olisivat huono juttu, ei kai niitä olisi käytännössä lähes kaikissa maailman metroissa Pjongjangista Buenos Airesiin ja Hongkongista Pariisiin?


Muutosvastarinta on mielenkiintoinen ilmiö. Jos Helsinkiin olisi alunperin rakennettu portit ja joku olisi ehdottanut niiden poistamista, niin varmaan minäkin olisin nyt puolustamassa kuinka hyviä portit ovat  :Smile: 

Helsingin metro on metrona suhteellisen nuori ja rakennettu jo aikana, jolloin henkilöstökustannuksilla alkoi olla ihan merkittävä rooli. Lisäksi Pohjoismaissa suorittava työ on kokonaiskustannustasoon verrattuna suhteellisesti kalliimpaa kuin monissa muissa maissa. Nämä tekijät ovat varmasti vaikuttaneet siihen, miksi Helsingissä on valittu valtavirrasta poikkeava ratkaisu. Kun portteja ei ole alunperin rakennettu eikä asemien lippuhalleissa ole varauduttu niihin, lisää se tietysti vaikeustasoa niiden rakentamisessa jälkikäteen.




> Onko tarkastajien määrää vähennetty?


Aiemmin tässä viestissä viittaamassani HSL:n selvityksessä viime vuoden tarkastustoiminnasta todetaan: "Vuonna 2016 tarkastajia oli keskimäärin 15 henkilöä vähemmän virassaan kuin 2015." Selvityksestä selviää myös, että muutosta on tulossa: "Vuoden 2017 alussa käynnistyi uusi tarkastajakurssi, johon osallistui 14 henkilöä."

----------


## hylje

Ylipäätään argumentointi porttien puolesta järjestyshäiriöihin vedoten on vähän outoa, kun portit eivät vaikuta järjestyshäiriöihin mitenkään. Niillä rahastetaan lippuja, ja häirikkö saa lipun yhtä halvalla kuin kaikki muutkin. 

Häiriökäyttäytymiseen voi suoraan puuttua esim. vartiointia järjestämällä tai poliisityöllä. 

Myös liputtomuuteen voi suoraan puuttua järjestämällä lipuntarkastuksia, jotka ovat osittain päällekkäisiä vartioinnin kanssa. Yleensä portit asennetaan järjestelmiin, jossa maan lainsäädännön, syvän sosiaalisen eriarvoisuuden tai muiden poliittisten esteiden vuoksi ei ole mahdollista tai käytännöllistä järjestää summittaisia lipuntarkastuksia junassa tai asemalaiturilla. Suomessa on jo lipuntarkastuksille lainsäädäntö ja olemassaolevat käytännöt, käyttäkäämme niitä.

----------


## Melamies

Ennen kuin sakkojen muuntorangaistus palautetaan, kaikki yleisen järjestyksen lisäämiseksi tehdyt satsaukset ovat jokseenkin turhia.

----------


## mihi

Jos portit hankittaisiin, miten pyörätuoliasiakkaat pääsevät liikkumaan ilman lippua?

----------


## citybus

> Ylipäätään argumentointi porttien puolesta järjestyshäiriöihin vedoten on vähän outoa, kun portit eivät vaikuta järjestyshäiriöihin mitenkään. Niillä rahastetaan lippuja, ja häirikkö saa lipun yhtä halvalla kuin kaikki muutkin. 
> 
> Häiriökäyttäytymiseen voi suoraan puuttua esim. vartiointia järjestämällä tai poliisityöllä. 
> 
> Myös liputtomuuteen voi suoraan puuttua järjestämällä lipuntarkastuksia, jotka ovat osittain päällekkäisiä vartioinnin kanssa. Yleensä portit asennetaan järjestelmiin, jossa maan lainsäädännön, syvän sosiaalisen eriarvoisuuden tai muiden poliittisten esteiden vuoksi ei ole mahdollista tai käytännöllistä järjestää summittaisia lipuntarkastuksia junassa tai asemalaiturilla. Suomessa on jo lipuntarkastuksille lainsäädäntö ja olemassaolevat käytännöt, käyttäkäämme niitä.


Näinhän se on. Ja ne, jotka uskovat, että portit eivät vaikuta järjestyshäiriöihin mitenkään (yhtä lailla uskonasia kuin se, että minä sanon, että varmasti vaikuttavat), voivat aivan vapaasti matkustaa nykyisessä metrossakin. Minut ja avopuolisoni metron nykytila karkotti henkilöautoon kahdessa kuukaudessa. Kun itse joutuu maksamaan valtavia veroja näiden häiriköiden elämisen subventoimiseksi, sitä ei viitsi enää vapaa-ajalla eikä työmatkoilla katsella. Ja Länsimetron laituripäätöksestä johtuvan junien lyhentämisen jälkeen Itäkeskuksesta alkaen ei mahdu enää ruuhka-aikana istumaan, ja iltaruuhka ilmastoimattomassa metrosillipurkissa on yhtä tuskaa.

Itäväylää pääsee oikein mukavasti autolla. Metrolla menköön sitten ne joiden on pakko tai joilla ei muuhun ole varaa - ja ennen kaikkea ne, joiden ideologiaan autoilu ei vain kerta kaikkiaan sovi.

----------


## Minä vain

> Ylipäätään argumentointi porttien puolesta järjestyshäiriöihin vedoten on vähän outoa, kun portit eivät vaikuta järjestyshäiriöihin mitenkään. Niillä rahastetaan lippuja, ja häirikkö saa lipun yhtä halvalla kuin kaikki muutkin. 
> 
> Häiriökäyttäytymiseen voi suoraan puuttua esim. vartiointia järjestämällä tai poliisityöllä.


Näin tosiaan voisi intuitiivisesti kuvitella, mutta yllättävän suuri vaikutus sillä lippujen tarkastamisella on. Sen jälkeen eri tavoin yleistä järjestystä häiritsevät asiakkaat matkustaa ehkä vain tarpeeseen sen sijaan että matkustetaan huvin vuoksi. Paitsi että muualla Euroopassa joukkoliikenteessä on paljon vähemmän järjestyshäiriöitä, me Helsingin seudulla asuvat voimme myös huomata eron jos matkustamme bussilla tai kaukojunalla.

Erilaisia häiriöitä on monenlaisia ja vain osaan pystyy ylipäätään puuttumaan järjestyksenvalvonnan ja poliisityön keinoin. Esimerkiksi jos porukka haisee pahalta ja juttelee siitä kuinka ärsyttävää siltä huoralta on hakea korvaushoitolääkkeitä, yksinäinen mies juttelee itsekseen siitä kuinka upeaa Jeesuksen rakkaus on tai löyhä nuorison yhteenliittymä soittaa poliiseja vastaan kiihottavaa musiikkia, asiaan ei voi puuttua vaikka käytös ja olemus onkin muita matkustajia häiritsevää. Lisäksi kattava vartiointi vaatii liikaa resursseja. Esimerkiksi metron sisäänkäyntejä on vain 29, mutta samaan aikaan metrovaunuja on liikkeellä paljon enemmän ja valvova katse kohdistuu vain yhteen vaunuun kerrallaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:44 ----------




> Jos portit hankittaisiin, miten pyörätuoliasiakkaat pääsevät liikkumaan ilman lippua?


Maailmalla porttien luona on aina ihminen, joka avaa kopin luona olevan leveämmän portin pyörätuoli-, rollaattori- ja lastenvaunuihmisille.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:49 ----------




> Näinhän se on. Ja ne, jotka uskovat, että portit eivät vaikuta järjestyshäiriöihin mitenkään (yhtä lailla uskonasia kuin se, että minä sanon, että varmasti vaikuttavat), voivat aivan vapaasti matkustaa nykyisessä metrossakin. Minut ja avopuolisoni metron nykytila karkotti henkilöautoon kahdessa kuukaudessa. Kun itse joutuu maksamaan valtavia veroja näiden häiriköiden elämisen subventoimiseksi, sitä ei viitsi enää vapaa-ajalla eikä työmatkoilla katsella. Ja Länsimetron laituripäätöksestä johtuvan junien lyhentämisen jälkeen Itäkeskuksesta alkaen ei mahdu enää ruuhka-aikana istumaan, ja iltaruuhka ilmastoimattomassa metrosillipurkissa on yhtä tuskaa.
> 
> Itäväylää pääsee oikein mukavasti autolla. Metrolla menköön sitten ne joiden on pakko tai joilla ei muuhun ole varaa - ja ennen kaikkea ne, joiden ideologiaan autoilu ei vain kerta kaikkiaan sovi.


Mielenkiintoista. Itse olen havainnut sellaisen, että metrossa maahanmuuttajien osuus vastaa suunnilleen jakelualueen jakaumaa, kun taas Kauppakeskus Itiksessä näin ei ole laisinkaan. Minusta tämä viittaisi siihen, että metroa ei hirveästi väitellä asiakkaiden rakenteen takia, kun taas ostoskäyttäytymiseen liittyy merkittävää välttelyä asiakkaiden rakenteen takia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Itse asiassa ei ole. Tässä ihan ulkomuistista heitettynä:
> Yksi sisäänkäynti: Ruoholahti, Rautatientori, Helsingin Yliopisto, Sörnäinen, Kalasatama (vielä toistaiseksi), Kulosaari, Siilitie = 7 kpl
> Kaksi sisäänkäyntiä: Kamppi, Hakaniemi, Herttoniemi, Myllypuro, Mellunmäki, Puotila, Rastila, Vuosaari = 8 kpl
> Kolme sisäänkäyntiä: Itäkeskus, Kontula = 2 kpl


Plus länsimetro. Eikö sen nyt pitäisi kuitenkin aloittaa ihan muutaman kuukauden päästä?

----------


## kuukanko

> Plus länsimetro.


Sen asemista löytyy tiedot Länsimetron sivuilta: http://www.lansimetro.fi/asemat.html

1. vaiheen asemilla sisäänkäyntejä on:
Yksi sisäänkäynti: Koivusaari (toinen tulee Koivusaaren rakentamisen yhteydessä eli joskus hamassa tulevaisuudessa), Tapiola (toinen aukeaa liityntäbussiterminaalin valmistuessa 2019), Urheilupuisto, Niittykumpu = 4 kpl
Kaksi sisäänkäyntiä: Lauttasaari, Keilaniemi, Aalto-yliopisto, Matinkylä = 4 kpl

Ei siis muuta jakaumaa mitenkään merkittävästi.

----------


## flix

Berliinissä itse pidin satunnaisia yksittäisiä siviiliasuisia tarkastajia hyvinä luomaan pelotetta tarkastuksista. Yksi tärkeä kysymys tässä mielestäni on minkälaista liputtomuutta ja minkä väestöryhmän liputtomuutta pyritään vähentämään. Voisin kuvitella että eri väestöryhmiin tehoaa erilaiset keinot parhaiten.

Mielestäni yhdistelmä nykyistä tarkastustoimintaa yhdistettynä satunnaisiin yksittäisiin siviiliasuisiin tarkastajiin olisi lompakkoystävällinen keino kehittää tarkastustoimintaa. Tätä olisi myös suhteellisen helppoa kokeilla. Vai onko lainsäädäntö esteenä?

----------


## 339-DF

> Sen asemista löytyy tiedot Länsimetron sivuilta: http://www.lansimetro.fi/asemat.html
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ei siis muuta jakaumaa mitenkään merkittävästi.


Kappas. Ja minä kun kuvittelin, että sieltä on kaikki mahdollinen niistetty pois silloin kun hintaa yritettiin saada näyttämään halvemmalta. No, hyvä näin.

----------


## Minä vain

> Berliinissä itse pidin satunnaisia yksittäisiä siviiliasuisia tarkastajia hyvinä luomaan pelotetta tarkastuksista. Yksi tärkeä kysymys tässä mielestäni on minkälaista liputtomuutta ja minkä väestöryhmän liputtomuutta pyritään vähentämään. Voisin kuvitella että eri väestöryhmiin tehoaa erilaiset keinot parhaiten.
> 
> Mielestäni yhdistelmä nykyistä tarkastustoimintaa yhdistettynä satunnaisiin yksittäisiin siviiliasuisiin tarkastajiin olisi lompakkoystävällinen keino kehittää tarkastustoimintaa. Tätä olisi myös suhteellisen helppoa kokeilla. Vai onko lainsäädäntö esteenä?


On hyvä huomata tosiaan eri väestöryhmien erityispiirteet. Esimerkiksi itselleni suurin ongelma tarkastusmaksun saamisessa olisi pikkuporvarillinen häpeän tunne julkisessa tilassa tapahtuneesta kiinnijäämisestä. Toisaalta osa väestöstä on sellaista, että tarkastusmaksulla ei kerta kaikkiaan ole mitään merkitystä - tällaisille henkilöille menee puolet tarkastusmaksuista - ja tällaiseen ei voida puuttua mitenkään muuten kuin portein. 

Jos suoritetaan lipuntarkastusta, sillä ei tosin taida väestöryhmien kannalta olla väliä, tehdäänkö se siviiliasuissa vai virkapuvuissa - siviileissä tehtynä tarkastus on joka tapauksessa tehokkaampi.

----------


## Compact

Hetki sitten vietin viikon Budapestissä. Lipuntarkastuspartiot, joita kohtasin, olivat hienoja toteutuksia.

Esim. parivaljakko metrossa: siviilivaatteissa muun sakin mukana asemalta sisään, ovet kiinni, sitten hihanauhat (joissa tarkastaja-tekstit) palttooseen ja tarkastus käyntiin. Kokeneita joviaaleja heppuja, ehkä yli 50-v., ja kontrolli oli sujuvaa. Kun tuli asiakastilanne, jäivät saaliin kanssa seuraavalla asemalla pois ja selvittivät laskutuksen siellä. (Jos maksaa paikanpäällä sakon, maksaa vain ½-hintaa.)

Metroasemat näyttävät avorahastuksen tyylisiltä, mutta useimmiten tarkastajat (hihanauhoin) ovat portaiden yläpäässä ja katsovat kaikkien alasmenijöiden liput. Tarkastajat siis seisoskelevat portaiden luona ja kun on tauon paikka, junatarkastukseen lähtö tms., ei tila poikkea HKL:n maisemasta. Jos tarkastaja tapaa kelvottoman matkustajan aikeissa mennä alas, niin ohjaavat viereisille lippuautomaateille, eivätkä sakota siinä vaiheessa typeryydestä.

Budapestin metrot lienee alunperin suunniteltu avomatkustamisen ehdoilla, sillä porttejahan ei ole. Iäkkäämmille reissaajille: 65 vuotta täyttäneet suomalaisetkin saavat matkustaa joka paikassa ilmaiseksi: tarkastuksen yhteydessä riittää esittää jokin kotimainen kortti, josta syntymäaika ilmenee.

----------


## MJG

> Berliinissä itse pidin satunnaisia yksittäisiä siviiliasuisia tarkastajia hyvinä luomaan pelotetta tarkastuksista. Yksi tärkeä kysymys tässä mielestäni on minkälaista liputtomuutta ja minkä väestöryhmän liputtomuutta pyritään vähentämään. Voisin kuvitella että eri väestöryhmiin tehoaa erilaiset keinot parhaiten.
> 
> Mielestäni yhdistelmä nykyistä tarkastustoimintaa yhdistettynä satunnaisiin yksittäisiin siviiliasuisiin tarkastajiin olisi lompakkoystävällinen keino kehittää tarkastustoimintaa. Tätä olisi myös suhteellisen helppoa kokeilla. Vai onko lainsäädäntö esteenä?


Juu. Jokainen järjestelmä vuotaa, eli 0-prosenttista liputtomuutta ei kannata haikailla.

HSL raportoi, että 2,9% tarkastetuista kulkee ilman lippua ja samalla se ilmoittaa, että lukema on kansainvälisesti hyvä. Porttivirityksillä ja muilla hankaloitetaan liikennettä ja tulos voi olla että liputtomuus paranee 2,0%:iin. On erittäin epätodennäköistä, että haitat ylittäisivät hyödyt.

Jos sitten asemille portittomuuden takia pesiytyy ei-toivottua väkeä, kyse on enemmän siivous- kuin liikenneteknisestä seikasta.

----------


## kuukanko

Tässä ihan viihdyttäväkin "ohjevideo" pummeille metroporttien kiertämiseen: http://planka.nu/plankning/stockholm...i-tunnelbanan/

----------


## iiko

> Minustakin ne kuulostavat uskottavilta sinänsä. Mutta täytyy muistaa, että näiden lähde on vähän epämääräinen. Tuo 11 % oli kuljettajien keskuudessa kiertävä luku ja se voi pitää paikkansa mutta voi olla liioiteltukin.


Minusta tuollaiset heitot ovat lähinnä hevosmiesten tietotoimiston arvioita, joita ei kannata totuudeksi ryhtyä nimittelemään missään muotoa. Jos jollakin tutkimuksella on saatu tilastotietona 2,9%, sekin perustuu johonkin seikkaan. Mutta verrattuna tuohon "kuljettajien keskuudessa" kiertävään lukuun, sille on kuitenkin olemassa kriteeristö, jolla tuo luku on saatu. Sen kriteeristön perusteella sitä voidaan haastaa ja katsoa, onko kriteeristö uskottava. Kun itse kuljen lähes päivittäin raitiovaunulla, niin yritin juuri miettiä, milloin viimeksi joku on jäänyt kiinni liputta matkustamisesta kun tarkastajat tulevat. En muista, milloin näin olisi käynyt. Pitäisikö tästä sitten päätellä, ettei kukaa ajele pummilla ollenkaan? No, tokihan Helsingin tarkastajat huomaa niin hyvin, että voi aina poistua. Lisäksi edes siviiliasuisia tarkastajia ei voi olla huomioimatta: Jos vaunuun tulee kolme naista ja kaksi vartijaa, niin mitähän tässä kohta tapahtuukaan...

Niinkuin tässä keskustelussa on jo aiemmin tullut ilmi, niin se porttien rakentaminen maksaa ja lisäksi vaaditaan henkilökuntaa. Jos tämän kustannukset ovat suuremmat kuin liputta matkustamisen aiheuttamat kustannukset, niin sehän ei missään muotoa kannata, vaan on ihan hölmö idea. Itse en kannata moista rakentamista ollenkaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minusta tuollaiset heitot ovat lähinnä hevosmiesten tietotoimiston arvioita, joita ei kannata totuudeksi ryhtyä nimittelemään missään muotoa.


En voi mitenkään väittää, että olisit väärässä. Kerron kuitenkin hiukan taustaa.

Kuljettaja, joka siitä 11 %:sta silloin tehotarkastusten jälkeen kertoi, tuntuu tietävän aika paljon raitioliikenteestä. Se on käynyt ilmi monta kertaa esimerkiksi niin, että hän on maininnut jostain keskeneräisestä tai suunnitteilla olevasta asiasta, joka on vasta toteuduttuaan tullut julkiseksi mutta josta siis on tietoa ollut tällä tavoin liikkeellä jo aiemmin. Tämä 11 % pyöri myös muiden tuttujen kuljettajien huulilla tuohon aikaan. Tyhjiä tornihuhuja ei kannata laittaa eteenpäin, mutta esimerkiksi tämä on sellainen luku, johon itse uskon. Se ei tietenkään tarkoita sitä, että vaatisin muita uskomaan. Kirjallista näyttöä en ole nähnyt. Sitä kuitenkin pitäisi jossain salaisissa arkistoissa olla, sillä nuo tehotarkastukset tehtiin aikoinaan juuri sen selvittämiseksi, kuinka moni ihan oikeasti kulkee liputta. Vaunuista ei ihan oikeasti päästetty ketään ulos ilman että lippu katsottiin. Mutta onko 11 % kaikkien näin tehtyjen tarkastusten keskiarvo vai esimerkiksi tietyillä linjoilla tai tiettyihin kellonaikoihin tehtyjen tarkastusten tulos, en tiedä. Hajontaa on varmasti paljon eri puolilla verkkoa, eri vuorokaudenaikoihin ja eri viikonpäivinä.

HKL ei varsinaisesti ole tunnettu avoimuudestaan, joten emme varmaankaan saa nähtäväksi noita tehotarkastusraportteja. Siinä mielessä ei kannata kinata  asia jää uskonasiaksi ja jokainen uskoo, kuten tahtoo.

Asiasta vähän sivuun: siitä on aikaa, kun olen ratikassa smurffipartion kohdannut. Miten toimitaan nykyisin, onko malli sama kuin ennen, jossa päästetään liputtomat ensin rauhassa ulos ja sitten tarkastetaan jäljelle jääneet? Silloinhan tuo 3 % voi hyvinkin olla oikea tulos  ne, joiden ei kuitenkaan tarvitse maksua maksaa, jäävät paikoilleen.

----------


## PepeB

> En voi mitenkään väittää, että olisit väärässä. Kerron kuitenkin hiukan taustaa.
> 
> Kuljettaja, joka siitä 11 %:sta silloin tehotarkastusten jälkeen kertoi, tuntuu tietävän aika paljon raitioliikenteestä. Se on käynyt ilmi monta kertaa esimerkiksi niin, että hän on maininnut jostain keskeneräisestä tai suunnitteilla olevasta asiasta, joka on vasta toteuduttuaan tullut julkiseksi mutta josta siis on tietoa ollut tällä tavoin liikkeellä jo aiemmin. Tämä 11 % pyöri myös muiden tuttujen kuljettajien huulilla tuohon aikaan. Tyhjiä tornihuhuja ei kannata laittaa eteenpäin, mutta esimerkiksi tämä on sellainen luku, johon itse uskon. Se ei tietenkään tarkoita sitä, että vaatisin muita uskomaan. Kirjallista näyttöä en ole nähnyt. Sitä kuitenkin pitäisi jossain salaisissa arkistoissa olla, sillä nuo tehotarkastukset tehtiin aikoinaan juuri sen selvittämiseksi, kuinka moni ihan oikeasti kulkee liputta. Vaunuista ei ihan oikeasti päästetty ketään ulos ilman että lippu katsottiin. Mutta onko 11 % kaikkien näin tehtyjen tarkastusten keskiarvo vai esimerkiksi tietyillä linjoilla tai tiettyihin kellonaikoihin tehtyjen tarkastusten tulos, en tiedä. Hajontaa on varmasti paljon eri puolilla verkkoa, eri vuorokaudenaikoihin ja eri viikonpäivinä.
> 
> HKL ei varsinaisesti ole tunnettu avoimuudestaan, joten emme varmaankaan saa nähtäväksi noita tehotarkastusraportteja. Siinä mielessä ei kannata kinata  asia jää uskonasiaksi ja jokainen uskoo, kuten tahtoo.
> 
> Asiasta vähän sivuun: siitä on aikaa, kun olen ratikassa smurffipartion kohdannut. Miten toimitaan nykyisin, onko malli sama kuin ennen, jossa päästetään liputtomat ensin rauhassa ulos ja sitten tarkastetaan jäljelle jääneet? Silloinhan tuo 3 % voi hyvinkin olla oikea tulos  ne, joiden ei kuitenkaan tarvitse maksua maksaa, jäävät paikoilleen.


Harvoinpa niitä tarkastajia nykyään edes näkee. Itse käytän pääasiallisesti avorahastuslinjoja, mutta silti vierähtää todella helposti useampi kuukausi näkemättä tarkastajia.

----------


## petteri

11% tai selvästi yli liputtomia voi olla hyvä arvio liputtomien määrästä perjantain-lauantain välisenä yönä noin klo 00:11 Karhupuistosta etelään lähtevässä ratikassa. Vuorokausikeskiarvo sen sijaan lienee jossain paljon paljon alempana.

----------


## 339-DF

> 11% tai selvästi yli liputtomia voi olla hyvä arvio liputtomien määrästä perjantain-lauantain välisenä yönä noin klo 00:11 Karhupuistosta etelään lähtevässä ratikassa.


11% tai selvästi yli lipullisia voi olla hyvä arvio lipullisten määrästä perjantain-lauantain välisenä yönä noin klo 00:11 Karhupuistosta etelään lähtevässä ratikassa.

Ja perustelu: näin oli nelosellakin vuosikausia. Yövaunuissa ei yksinkertaisesti tehty tarkastuksia. Se oli yleisesti tiedossa. Hyvin monet aivan tunnollisesti menolippunsa ostavat palasivat kotiin yövaunuissa maksamatta, koska riski oli nolla.

Nyt en muista, milloin noita yöajan tarkastuksia alettiin tehdä. Olisiko ollut samaan aikaan tehotarkastusten kanssa.




> Harvoinpa niitä tarkastajia nykyään edes näkee. Itse käytän pääasiallisesti avorahastuslinjoja, mutta silti vierähtää todella helposti useampi kuukausi näkemättä tarkastajia.


Se voi johtua siitä, mihin aikaan matkustat. Mutta ei tuo sinänsä yllätä. Ei ihme, että pummeja on paljon, kun järjestelmä suorastaan ruokkii siihen. En minäkään maksa pysäköinnistä Helsingissä juuri koskaan, sillä kiinnijäämisriski on niin olematon.

Dallasissa on avorahastus raitioliikenteessä. Tarkastajia, jotka ovat oikeasti liikennelaitoksen poliiseja, on paljon. Melkeinpä voin luvata, että jos matkustaa puoli tuntia ratikassa, niin kyllä siellä liput katsotaan. Jos tekee pitkän matkan yhdeltä haaralta keskustan kautta toiselle haaralle, ei ole tavatonta, että liput katsotaan parikin kertaa. Homman tarkoitus ei kuitenkaan ole kerätä gettoväelle sakkolappuja varastoon ongelmia aiheuttamaan, vaan periaate on pikemminkin se, että noita poliiseja, jotka liikkuvat yksin tai kaksin, pyörii vaunuissa hyvin paljon. On arpapeliä, milloin he päättävät tarkistaa liput. Ja kun he sen tekevät, niin tavallisin sanktio on, että seuraavalla pysäkillä ulos ja poliisimiehen kanssa automaatille lippuostoksille.

Käytännössä tuo "Dallasin malli" johtaa siihen, että kiinnijäämisriski on niin suuri, että jos on oikeasti menossa jonnekin, se lippu on vähän pakko hankkia, sillä muuten perille pääsy voi viivästyä reilustikin (vuorovälit ovat pitkät ja varsinkin jos matkaa on tarkoitus jatkaa liityntäbussilla, voi kestää 40 min ennen kuin seuraava bussi tulee). Jos ei ole niin väliä sillä, milloin on perillä, voi tietysti kokeilla onneaan, mutta se onni sattuu kohdalle niin harvoin, ettei se oikein taida maksaa vaivaa. En uskalla ruveta prosentteja heittämään, mutta väittäisin, että tiettyyn sosioekonomiseen luokkaan kuuluvilla on lippu todennäköisemmin kuin Helsingissä. Tietysti liputkin ovat paljon meikäläisiä edullisemmat, mutta niin lie tulotasokin pienempi varsinkin niillä, jotka eivät ole palkkatyössä.

----------

